# Temporary Straw Bale Kid Shelter



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I currently have a 5 month old wether and 3 month old twin boys living in my vegetable garden. Last night the weather man warned us the coldest cold front of the year is on its way. It might get down in the high 20's (rare event) by Tuesday morning. The only shelter available to the boys is a dog igloo which for some reason the wether stopped sleeping in several months ago and now is not used. So I decided I better build them some type of temporary shelter. I intend to try straw bale gardening this spring and have been buying bales as I am able too. So the idea of using those bales to build a straw bale shelter occurred to me last night. 

To learn more about straw bale gardening: http://strawbalegardens.com/












































p.s. the twin boys are available for purchase.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Nicely done I'll bet it's warm too! I have a strawbale wall as a wind break in my shelter. Works great. The goats do eat a little bit of it though. Hmmm think i'll make a hidey hole for my kids too. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

This was very difficult to build. First, yes--everyone started eating the straw. Second, I first tried to move the roof over to the garden by placing it on my flat bed cart--which all three thought made a great toy to jump on. No matter how hard I tried the kids would not get off the board. So I had to just carry it over there.:laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL love it! They look like they are characters! Too cute! That should definitely keep them warm


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Good thinking! They'll be happy little campers for sure.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:snowlaugh::thumbup:


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Sport was born with some special needs. Doesn't see well and is a bit wobbly on his legs. He only started jumping onto straw bales a little over a month ago. So imagine my surprise when I came outside this morning and found all 3 boys on top of the shelter.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You rock, Sport!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

yep, I have something like this in my kidding stall for new babies! they love it! when they are tiny tiny, I drape a blanket over the front and weigh it down with another bale, they stay warm and quiet (which is important to not attract predators). When they are a bit bigger they love climbing on top


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

and thanks for the link to straw bale gardening! it sounds awesome, I'd like to try it myself!


----------

